# Puppy worms



## jenjen (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We got an 8 week old puppy (on monday) from a man who told us he had been wormed. After having him home for a few days we noticed that he was getting to look really bloated and his tummy was solid. So we took him to the vet (he needed his first jab anyway), and the vet said he looked ok, but gave him a worming tablet anyway, just in case. Anyway, that was yesterday afternoon, and ever since, my poor little baby has been vomiting and pooping disgusting worms. Poor puppy, he's so little and I can tell he's feeling really sick because he's shaking a lot and wimpering, but I don't know what to do to comfort him apart from give him lots of cuddles. I phoned the vet since to make sure this wasn't anything to worry about, and he said he'll be fine once the worms have passed, and to make sure he's got access to plenty of fresh water.

He still looks really bloated, if not more so than before the vet gave him the tablet. Can anyone tell me how long it might be before he's worm-free, and his little tummy is feeling better?

Thanks,

Jen.


----------



## jenjen (Jan 24, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Firstly Jen welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> I would say the pup should be ok/clear after a couple of days
> ...


Thank you!

Sorry, I don't know the name of the worming treatment he used. The pup is a patterdale terrier.


----------



## jenjen (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, I hope so, for Smidge's sake. And because the worms are revolting and make me feel dirty!


----------



## jenjen (Jan 24, 2008)

ok, Smidgey seems to have pooped up all the worms now because I haven't seen any in the last 12 hours, but on getting up this morning, I discovered 3 little piles of mucus/blood, is this normal? He seems fine, he's back to his normal lively self. I took him outside for "weewees" just now and he was trying to poop, straining and that, but nothing happened, and then he came indoors and climbed in his bed, and I noticed little blood spots on his bed, which I assume came from his bottom because of the straining. Should I take him to the vets, or is this normal after a puppy has had worms?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

If your not happy,take him back to the vets.
How is he in himself?

Just to add with the worming you will need to worm again at 12 weeks, and every 3 months thereafter.

We worm ours every two weeks up till 12 weeks,then at 3 monthly intervals.


----------



## jenjen (Jan 24, 2008)

He seems fine, he's a happy little pup anyway, but he seems a lot happier than he was yesterday when he was pooping all those worms.

Thanks, I'll make sure the vet worms him again at 10 weeks - he's got to have his 2nd lot of jabs then anyway.


----------



## jenjen (Jan 24, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Yeah deffo good idea
> 
> What's he eating at the mo?


I give him a small amount of pedigree puppy food with a few small bite pedigree mixer biscuits (softened with warm water first) 3 times a day.


----------



## jenjen (Jan 24, 2008)

btw he hasn't gone off his food at all, little glutton


----------



## jenjen (Jan 24, 2008)

yes, our vets is a part time surgery, so nobody there atm, but he's going back there at 5 tonight. Better safe than sorry


----------



## jenjen (Jan 24, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> It might just be an idea to ask the vet about "kolin paste",
> 
> Its not expensive, & it's kind of like the opposite to antibiotic, it contains really helpful bacteria which is found usually in the lining of a healthy stomach.
> It's given orally & over a 5 day period, it might just be useful with the pup getting rid of all the worms...
> ...


cool, thanks dh.dti, will do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

You may want to consider changing foods,Personally I don't like pedigree brand of food,it contains too many additives etc.....

Burns is a good all round complete food,I weaned my two onto it when they came home,we've had very little in the way of upset tums etc... heres the link, Burns food for pups


----------

